# finally----biscuits



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

been trying for about 2 yrs to make flaky biscuits with no success. well i finally hit the nail on the head. use cold butter, 2 tsp baking powder for each cup of flour and jam em into a cast iron skillet. i'm pretty proud of these dudes! soft and flaky!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang those look great,makes me want to come to Tx just to stop by and eat,then go fishing.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Too much roller pin work will cause them not to come out flaky


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

With lots of butter and jam.....Mmmmmm!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Now I want that and Bacccccconnnn!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I would like to put honey on one for breakfast. Been wondering what happened to the guy on the forum who I bought some good honey from about a year ago.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Biscuits are one of the simplest thing to make and the hardest to perfect. My friend from Alaska is down here deer hunting, and his wife makes FINE biscuits! Her secret? Cold butter, just like you said. And she doesn't cut it in with a pastry blender - she grates the butter like you would grate cheese.

Guess I'll have to keep trying until I'm proud.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Big gobs of honey or apple butter and they are DONE!!!!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dayum those look good, I agree biscuits are pain to master. Mine still suck! Hahah! Good thing there's a lady called mary bs that lives in the freezer section of Walmart sleeping next to the pillsberrydoughboy grands


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

All you need is some syrup and a napkin!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I've tried it a time or 2, mine come out tasting more like saltine crackers than biscuits. 

Those look good.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

freeze the butter and grate it like cheese, it thaws in the process and gives you a good spread of butter throughout your dough, also, don't over work the dough, only as much as it needs, no more.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Do you use real lard?

I have tried to make biscuits like i use to eat in the 70's but gave up after just 2 tries.

I can make something that is a biscuit but not one that taste like a biscuit. 

Most folks think ms. B are good but I guess they never had cat heads


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Deeplines said:


> Do you use real lard?
> 
> I have tried to make biscuits like i use to eat in the 70's but gave up after just 2 tries.
> 
> ...


butter, one stick for every 2 cups flour. roll out to about 1/2" and fold 3 times, then cut out and put in frying pan. 15 min at 450.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*DLo is right on the money.*

Freeze the butter and grate it over your bowl of dry ingredients. Then add buttermilk a splash at a time. It is easy to get the dough too wet. You know to start with how much milk to use (according to the recipe) but sometimes it is too much or not enough.

To brown the biscuits up just right, Take a wad of dough in your hands after greasing your hands with fresh bacon grease. Butter works too but I usually use bacon grease. Make that wad of dough a little larger than a golf ball. Flatten the ball just a little bit right on the baking pan. 

We have a small convection oven that will make perfect biscuits in 4.5 minutes. (Please pre-heat your oven if you want perfect biscuits.)

Mix the dough with your hands.

AlaGa syrup if you please or plenty of good, hot sausage gravy. 

Now I gotta make biscuits and gravy real soon. Maybe next cold morning. I don't have any good sausage on hand but I will remedy that tomorrow. 

Don't scrimp on the amount of gravy you make. Nothing worse than not having enough gravy. Heck, it is good cold on a couple of slices of bread. Note, I don't mean refrigerator cold but gravy left out on the counter. I like the gravy for this real stiff.

Sausage gravy sandwiches rank tight up there with Collard Green Sandwiches. Don't knock it until you try it.
Remember you gotta eat sausage gravy sandwiches quick or the bread gets soggy. Make Collard Green sandwiches on left over corn bread that has been split and toasted. I put mayo on both slices of cornbread.


Whoever started this thread, *THANK YOU for the idea.* It has been too long. Even diabetics can have biscuits and gravy occasionally.

Biscuits and gravy just may be better than sex.


----------

